# Stuff I need to dust



## azjimmy (Jun 5, 2006)

Mitsubishi WS 48413 (Calibrated by Craig Rounds 11-05)
Denon AVR3805
Denon DVD2900
RCA DVR40 (modded to 200 Hours with WeaKnees TwinBreeze)
JBL S38II's
JBL S Center II
JBL Venue Balcony (new surrounds 6-06)
SVS PB12 NSD/2 (recently upgraded from ISD's 7-06)
PS2
Better/BestDeal/BlueJeans Cables interconects
DIY Audio Rack/Lazy Susan DVD Rack
BFD (On the chopping Block)
URC 8811 and JP1 Cable (sweet inexpensive Universal remote)


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

How do those JBL Venue's sound? I am curious as to how this new series compares to the Northridge Series. I love the Northridge line and was wondering if this is a step up or down.


----------



## azjimmy (Jun 5, 2006)

MrP,
I am pretty satisfied with the way they sound. Much better than the E10's. I would say the Venue series is a bridge between the old Studio series and the Northridge line. I replaced my S26's with them and moved the 26's to the bedroom. We wanted to mount the surrounds on the rear of our room so they wouldn't be as localized as the 26's (ear height on stands).
The only place I was able to find them to listen to was at Fry's Electronics. They only had the Balcony and the Arena. I A/B'ed the Arena and the E30 that they had on clearance and thought that they were pretty close, with a slight edge going to the Arena. The low end was a bit more "punchy" and the high end a bit more defined.
On the whole, I would say they are more than up to the task. I would really like a Bi-pole/Dipole setup, but my room shape kinda prevents that (totaly open on the right side and weird angles on the left).
Jim


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

azjimmy said:


> They only had the Balcony and the Arena. I A/B'ed the Arena and the E30 that they had on clearance and thought that they were pretty close, with a slight edge going to the Arena. The low end was a bit more "punchy" and the high end a bit more defined.Jim


WOW, that's good news. I've had plenty of experience with the E30's and I found them to be an incredible value. For the money, they are fantastic, so if the Arena's are on par or slightly better, then that is a good sign.


----------



## azjimmy (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like I need to update this list
Sony KDS 60A2020
Denon AVR3808Ci
Denon DVD2900
JBL S38II's
JBL S Center II
JBL Venue Balcony 
SVS PB12 NSD/2
PS3
Better/BestDeal/BlueJeans Cables interconects
DIY Audio Rack/Lazy Susan DVD Rack
Harmony 880 (Super Sweet!)
Ditched DirecTV for PlayOn Media Server and NetFlix Watch Instantly
Read more: Stuff I need to dust - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com 
​


----------

